# Happy Birthday Miriam !!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Happy birthday for tomorrow Miriam i hope you have a great day !!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a fantastic day Miriam... your first as a mummy  

         

lots of love 

Andrea xx

ps sorry i would have sent you a card but did not realise it was so soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy birthday hunni


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope you have a lovely day Miriam .. !! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so what is the birthday girl up to today?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Miriam.   Have a great day, hope you get spoilt. xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Miriam. Hope you are having a lovely day whatever you are up to


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks ladies   ive had lazy day today just had food in mums i went out for drink last night and then stayed up to watch the boxing my mum had maia for the night but seen as she was next door it was ok as i saw her as she was still up at 2


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol sounds like a good day miriam!


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Miriam!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday miriam.

sorry its late haven't been on the computer for a few days.

hope you had a really good day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam on the **** already lol

you crazy thing, i bet it hit you for six and went straight to your head lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry missed your birthday, hope yo had a lovely time, by the way maia was beautiful on the news x


----------

